# 5 Weeks! Toronto, 36 1st Baby!! (first human baby)



## Super Babee

I'm very excited and nervous to finally be on a baby site and get to write! We've been trying for a year and a half, plus casually for a few years. 

I figured it out!! Really really relax. I own my own business stressing and working very hard with no breaks. I finally changed that and took some breaks, brought veg, fruit and nut snacks to work and drank water. It freaking worked!

I'm hoping to hear from all the July/Aug/Sept due dates especially. This is so exciting. I haven't told anyone really yet, so thank you!

Chinese calender says I'm to have a boy. So due Aug 11th, that'd be a boy LEO. 2 times my little fortune telling book said I'm having twins (2 girls). I've always wanted girls, but am now so happy, I know I'd LOVE either.

Welcome to all!


----------



## storm4mozza

Hey welcome to BnB and congratulations on your pregnancy x


----------



## angel2010

Welcome!


----------



## v2007

:xmas3:

V xxx


----------



## teal

Hello and welcome :flow: xx


----------



## Chris77

:hi: Welcome to BnB!


----------



## xJG30

https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g146/GemLoux/Welcome.gif


----------

